# What About This Then?



## vinnyp (Feb 8, 2010)

Anyone know anything about this pocket watch, it says swiss made and has a 17 jewel movement, thats all i know about it.





Thanks,

Vinny.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi

that's a unitas 6497, very popular movement for homage and custom watches, I believe panerai have used them in the past.

wook


----------



## vinnyp (Feb 8, 2010)

wookie said:


> Hi
> 
> that's a unitas 6497, very popular movement for homage and custom watches, I believe panerai have used them in the past.
> 
> wook


Thanks for that, i wouldnt of had a clue unless you said,

What do you think the value of this watch could be? Im not really a fan of pocket watches but i like the look and accuracy of the movement, i wouldnt mind putting it in a wristwatch case actually, atleast then it would get used rather than sitting a box for the rest of its life.

Vinny.


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

It would sell for whatever someone was willing to pay for it - sounds sarcy but its nothing special as a pocket watch as a whole, it would more than likely be bought for the movement because as wookie said its very popular for custom watches.

If i was you i would purchase a case and new dial for it and wear it (searching for 6497 case should do the trick on certain online auction sites)

the watch has the shocks on the balance so its good enough to take the knocks a wristwatch will take over a pocket watch.

I have a few ive built up for friends right at the beginning of my watch hobby and they work really well (especially if you have big wrists like me)

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## vinnyp (Feb 8, 2010)

jnash said:


> It would sell for whatever someone was willing to pay for it - sounds sarcy but its nothing special as a pocket watch as a whole, it would more than likely be bought for the movement because as wookie said its very popular for custom watches.
> 
> If i was you i would purchase a case and new dial for it and wear it (searching for 6497 case should do the trick on certain online auction sites)
> 
> ...


Ive been doing some research and think the new case/dial/hands is the best way to go, only problem is ive never attempted anything like this before, the extent of my skills is removing a caseback, how much would somebody charge to put the whole thing together? I was thinking of buying a new watch but this could be my chance to sort of design my own watch and end up with something fairly unique.

Vinny.


----------



## vinnyp (Feb 8, 2010)

Just out of interest, if i were to offer this watch for sale or trade what sort of price should i put it up for, ive seen the swiss hammered finish movement on the bay for about Â£120ish.


----------



## vinnyp (Feb 8, 2010)

Nobody have a rough idea of value then?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

heres one i built earlier 

http://www.thewatchf...=1


----------



## vinnyp (Feb 8, 2010)

pugster said:


> heres one i built earlier
> 
> http://www.thewatchf...=1


That is very nice indeed, it is something i am considering doing (or trying) myself,

May i ask how much you paid for the donor pocket watch?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

if you want to sell it just put it on ebay with a Â£1 start price and it will find its own value.


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

We dont do valuations on this forum, pugster advice is the best..


----------



## vinnyp (Feb 8, 2010)

If i dont have a rough idea of value then i cant really decide what to do with it, keep it and turn it into a wristwatch which could end up costing more than the movements worth, or sell and buy a watch that i like the look of but will have an asian movement.

Its a toughy.


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

even more advice would be to look at something like completed listings on ebay


----------



## vinnyp (Feb 8, 2010)

jnash said:


> even more advice would be to look at something like completed listings on ebay


Thanks i wasnt aware you could do that on ebay, after having a quick look prices for the movement tend to be between Â£45 and Â£90, so armed with this new found info i think im just going to buy one of the asian pilots that i like the look of and swap the movements between the two, that way i end up with a swiss pilot and still have a pocket watch because you never know when your going to need a pocket watch right.

thanks forn the help everyone.

Vinny.


----------

